# Rahmen in Photoshop CC



## Biggin (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bislang meine Fotos unter Windows mit FixFoto bearbeitet, musste nun aber auf macOS und Photoshop umsteigen. Natürlich habe ich dabei so das ein oder andere Problem. Unter FixFoto habe ich z.B. immer per Script einen Rahmen um meine Fotos machen lassen. Leider bekomme ich das mit Photoshop beim besten Willen nicht hin. Hätte da jemand mal einen Tipp für mich, wie ich z.B.  anhängenden Rahmen in Photoshop per Script/Aktion oder wie auch immer realisieren kann?


----------



## Taveur (15. August 2017)




----------



## anneglattbach (5. September 2017)

Der Rahmen ist ziemlich einfach. Man muss lediglich mit Rechtsklick auf die Ebene das Menü auswählen. Unter dem Reiter Rahmen, kann man dann einen individuellen Standart Rahmen einfügen.


----------



## Araid1948 (13. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst das auch als Aktion aufnehmen, und dann den Speicherort deiner Fotos angeben. Dann macht er das für jedes Foto automatisch


----------

